# Wife And I Fell In Love With A 2012 Outback 292Bh



## CamperKev (Feb 20, 2012)

Hello everyone, I am new to this forum and was hoping for some insight on my dilemma. My wife and I went to the big Rv show this past weekend in Springfield Mass and fell in love with the new 292BH! I am just not sure if i will be putting to much of a strain on my truck? We have been camping for a few years now and have been in a 2006 Shamrock 21ss expandable that weighs in around 4500lbs which is no problem for my truck. But the 292Bh is a whole new animal! I am thinking my biggest concern is payload? Not sure how much weight we would actually be adding when ready to camp? We usually only do weekend trips and a couple 5 day trips so i cant see us loading the camper to its max weight limit of 8,200 lbs? Any input will be greatly appreciated from some real world experienced campers!! Here are the specs on my truck and camper we would like to buy. Thanks Kevin!!

CAMPER - 2012 Outback 292BH
dry weight- 6510 lbs
hitch- 850 lbs
length- 32' 9"

TRUCK- 2011 Ford F150 FX4 
Supercrew with 157" wheelbase
Ecoboost engine, Max tow pkg with 373 gears
Tow rating- 11,200 lbs
Payload- 1700 lbs


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Kevin,
Looks like the 292BH will be well-within your trucks limits. I'm sure, with the smaller TT, you only used a sway bar. Be sure to get adequate hitchwork for this length TT. That's the main area you need to be concerned about. I'm sure others will pipe in with their recommendations. It's been a while since I had that type hitch, so I wouldn't be the best to give advice on that.
Hope you enjoy!!
Darlene


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Payload will become an issue but you can do it. Plan on a tongue weight of +/-1000#. It will take some load planning. Put as much as you can in the trailer itself and try to keep it balanced. With fuel and passengers you wont have much capacity left for items in the bed of the truck. With the ecoboost power is no problem. Spend the money on a _good_ weight distributing hitch and learn to adjust it yourself. Dont trust the dealer setup. That will take some time on your part and there is a ton of info here to help you. With a properly adjusted hitch and good loading you'll be fine. BTW back off 5-10 mph in bad driving conditions like rain, wind, traffic. Good advice with any setup but especially a half ton truck.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers.com Kevin. It looks like you should be well within the tow rating of your truck, but one word of caution. You have listed your payload capacity of your truck to be 1700lbs. Unless Keystone has changed things a bit, their listed tounge weight does not include such items as the LP tanks and the battery. So a realistic tongue weight may be as high as 1000lbs, leaving only 700lbs for people, gas and stuff in the bed of your truck. If you decide to peruse the 292HB be sure to look at the 2 big wholesalers to see if your dealer is giving you a good camper show sale price.


----------



## CamperKev (Feb 20, 2012)

H2oSprayer said:


> Welcome to Outbackers.com Kevin. It looks like you should be well within the tow rating of your truck, but one word of caution. You have listed your payload capacity of your truck to be 1700lbs. Unless Keystone has changed things a bit, their listed tounge weight does not include such items as the LP tanks and the battery. So a realistic tongue weight may be as high as 1000lbs, leaving only 700lbs for people, gas and stuff in the bed of your truck. If you decide to peruse the 292HB be sure to look at the 2 big wholesalers to see if your dealer is giving you a good camper show sale price.


I thought at the show i was getting a good price of $26,700 with the MSRP on the trailer being over $34,000. When i got on the computer at home i found a wholesale dealer in Vermont with 4 of the same unit we looked at. They called me back today and gave me a price of $20,990!!!! It's about a 3.5 hr drive from my house. For that amount of savings I think its well worth the trip!!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

CamperKev said:


> Welcome to Outbackers.com Kevin. It looks like you should be well within the tow rating of your truck, but one word of caution. You have listed your payload capacity of your truck to be 1700lbs. Unless Keystone has changed things a bit, their listed tounge weight does not include such items as the LP tanks and the battery. So a realistic tongue weight may be as high as 1000lbs, leaving only 700lbs for people, gas and stuff in the bed of your truck. If you decide to peruse the 292HB be sure to look at the 2 big wholesalers to see if your dealer is giving you a good camper show sale price.


I thought at the show i was getting a good price of $26,700 with the MSRP on the trailer being over $34,000. When i got on the computer at home i found a wholesale dealer in Vermont with 4 of the same unit we looked at. They called me back today and gave me a price of $20,990!!!! It's about a 3.5 hr drive from my house. For that amount of savings I think its well worth the trip!!








[/quote]

Although it would be a longer trip, be sure to get a price from HERE. If the price is lower, maybe you could use it as leverage to get your dealer to help you out with the price on the hitch or other accessories.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

CamperKev said:


> Welcome to Outbackers.com Kevin. It looks like you should be well within the tow rating of your truck, but one word of caution. You have listed your payload capacity of your truck to be 1700lbs. Unless Keystone has changed things a bit, their listed tounge weight does not include such items as the LP tanks and the battery. So a realistic tongue weight may be as high as 1000lbs, leaving only 700lbs for people, gas and stuff in the bed of your truck. If you decide to peruse the 292HB be sure to look at the 2 big wholesalers to see if your dealer is giving you a good camper show sale price.


I thought at the show i was getting a good price of $26,700 with the MSRP on the trailer being over $34,000. When i got on the computer at home i found a wholesale dealer in Vermont with 4 of the same unit we looked at. They called me back today and gave me a price of $20,990!!!! It's about a 3.5 hr drive from my house. For that amount of savings I think its well worth the trip!!








[/quote]

Pete's RV in Vermont is where we got our Outback. They were great people to deal with.


----------



## Blip (Sep 26, 2010)

Kevin,

I know you received plenty of input. I have a 2010 Ford F 150 Super Crew as well. I have the 5.4, with the 331 rear. I am rated to pull only 8400 lbs. I just traded my 2011 301 BQ, for the 2012 312BH which ways 7500 lbs. The truck puls the trailer fine. I also have a cap on the bed of the truck. Gas milage is not great, but you really don't worry about it that much. I am getting around 6 to 8 miles per gallon. Good Luck.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

X2 H20sprayer's recommendation of Holman Motors. They're in a close-in 'burb of Cincinnati and have superb prices. We bought our TT from them in 2009 and they were WAY under competing dealers (although close to Lakeshore's prices). The setup and Pre-Delivery Inspection (PDI) was well done and for we newbies was appreciated. Check 'em out.


----------



## CamperKev (Feb 20, 2012)

I have also checked out Holmans Rv alot lately when i was leaning towards a Passport 1650bh. They beat my local dealer on price by $5000.00. But on the Outback there price believe it or not was exactly $900.00 more than Pete's Rv. But i will say that Holmans has units with a nice two tone paint job and no ugly white cabinets inside! To bad it is about an 11hr drive to Holmans.Pete's is only 3.5 hrs so i guess i will live with the white cabinets.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

CamperKev said:


> I have also checked out Holmans Rv alot lately when i was leaning towards a Passport 1650bh. They beat my local dealer on price by $5000.00. But on the Outback there price believe it or not was exactly $900.00 more than Pete's Rv. But i will say that Holmans has units with a nice two tone paint job and no ugly white cabinets inside! To bad it is about an 11hr drive to Holmans.Pete's is only 3.5 hrs so i guess i will live with the white cabinets.


I think you will probably be the first 292BH owner around here! Just a bit of info - the trailers with the white front cap and white / cherry cabinets inside are going to be the older units - 2011's and first half of model year 2012. They may have been sitting on the dealer's lot for upward of 6-9 months by now. That could give you some extra bargaining power. The trailer's birth date is located on the yellow sticker on the outside, front/left. The newer units have the chocolate brown front cap (just a personal "yuck" from us!), with the darker cabinets, faux slate linoleum, and a few other goodies. They sell for $600-$800 more than the older units. Holman does such a brisk business that they pretty much only have the newer units.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Something to consider also is warranty work. RV dealers, not all but some, put units bought elsewhere at the end of the service line. You should consider this when doing your PDI especially if you are not buying local.

There are deals out there and careful consideration will pay off.

Eric


----------



## Brian_OK (Feb 9, 2012)

Hey Kevin,

We just got back from Holman Motors with our new 292BH in color Moonlight. We love it! We drove from Oklahoma to Ohio to get ours, camped one night at Holman's and left the next day. I'm pulling with a 2007 Toyota Tundra 5.7L Double Cab 10.3k max tow capacity. I've never towed a trailer before and had no problems. (The high winds advisory w/ 40-50 mph gusts was less than desirable so I drove about 50 mph for a few hrs). A summary of my personal experiences:

Holman Motors - Dealt with Gail our sales person and Chris our service adviser. Dan did our PDI. Everyone was great, accommodating and worked hard to make our experience a good one. I was a bit sketchy about buying sight unseen, but I'd already read comments on this forum that put my mind at ease. No doubt my next trailer will come from Holman, but next time I'm going in the summer so I can work in a trip to Kings Island amusement park or maybe a Reds game.

Hitch - We bought a propride. I really didn't want to spend the additional money, but after towing home in the high winds advisory I'm feeling good about the purchase. The winds pushed my truck and trailer around, but it pushed us together. No sway! I also can't say enough nice things about the customer service. The owner Sean was emailing me answers back to questions on nights and weekends. Helped me with a few technical problems I had during the install. Never had customer service like that before.

Hope you and the wife get exactly what your looking for. For us we really loved the vaulted ceilings (I'm tall enough to hit my head in the other 78" ceiling trailers), shower stall (why does every bunkhouse plan have a crappy tiny tub that only babies fit in? And then they elevate the tub 6 inches which means tall guys can't stand up), and bunk beds that were big enough for teenage kids vs some models that were only 28" wide. Also loved the U shaped dinette which can be a king sized bed. Small outside kitchen was also great.


----------



## CamperKev (Feb 20, 2012)

Brian_OK said:


> Hey Kevin,
> 
> We just got back from Holman Motors with our new 292BH in color Moonlight. We love it! We drove from Oklahoma to Ohio to get ours, camped one night at Holman's and left the next day. I'm pulling with a 2007 Toyota Tundra 5.7L Double Cab 10.3k max tow capacity. I've never towed a trailer before and had no problems. (The high winds advisory w/ 40-50 mph gusts was less than desirable so I drove about 50 mph for a few hrs). A summary of my personal experiences:
> 
> ...


Sent you a PM....


----------

